# New toy - custom Jackson PC1



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

When the PC1 first came out back in the mid/late 90s, I thought it was my dream guitar, but but the neck is just too damn big for me, plus the sustainer just wasn’t something I used, wasn’t reliable and as a neck pickup, it sucks ass LOL I had got to know the former Jackson product manager and I talked to him about the possibility of ordering a custom PC1 with the specs I wanted. He agreed this was doable and I could get creative within the fairly tight framework of standard-ish specs. However, I wanted a reverse strathead and hum/single but those were OK’d because of the 25th ‘splatter’ limited PC1. 

Anyway, after 15 months or so plus some usual screwing around by UPS, it arrived 10 days or so ago, and I’ve included their pics because they’re just waaay better than any pics I can take:
























One bit of fortunate timing was that Phil Collen was going to The Music Zoo to do a signing session, and so my guitar was ‘rushed’ through the inventory process so it would be there in time for Phil to check it out. I’d asked them to see if Phil would sign the back of the headstock, which he did, and as a bonus they took a video of him playing the guitar. Which is a pretty cool ‘extra’ to have with it...










Phil Collen on my guitar - YouTube


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Sweet - cool story and an awesome guitar.


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

That is one wicked top. Great custom and really cool video. Congratulations.


----------



## ElectricMojo (May 19, 2011)

Congrats! Looks like an awesome player.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Very cool guitar! Awesome top!

I've seen ebony and rosewood necks without markers,
but the maple is quite different and clean looking.

Pretty good timing to get Phil to play on it.

Congrats!


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Awesome story and an awesome guitar. Enjoy


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..that looks awsome, can you give us the specs?...wood, neck size, pups...THE WORKS..LOL


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

It's a mahogany body with the smaller SD sized control route. The back is actually dark dark trans brown, not solid black as it appears in pics. There's obviously a 'tubular' quilt maple 'top' (it's like 1/8", so I guess more close to a veneer), then the electronics are a Dimarzio Tone-Zone and Chopper into a 3 way switch with no coil tapping. The neck has the Jackson Adrian Smith profile (not sure what the dimensions are but think old Charvel strathead) with a flame maple board. I deliberately went for the black tuners as a nod to old SD Jacksons which typically had black tuners, whatever the hardware colour was...


----------



## Skiddlydiddly (Sep 14, 2010)

Gorgeous guitar!


----------



## Clean Channel (Apr 18, 2011)

Beautiful looking guitar!

I personally love having a guitar around with the Sustainiac pup. Not my main guitar, but fun for that effect when I want it. I've got a Jackson DK2S just for that purpose, but have always wanted a PC1. 

Funny, I clicked the thread just to find out you requested NO sustainiac in your guitar!


----------



## neilli (Nov 22, 2009)

Thanks for the comments guys! I had a regular PC1 for a while, but just couldn't get on with the big neck. Having the sustainer was cool I guess, but I had to have it replaced (under warranty) once and I rarely used it - after it needing repair, it just turned into a 'liability' for me, plus (to me at least) it sounds like crap as a neck pickup..


----------



## v-verb (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice!! I love my standard PC1


----------

